# Foreign Medals Regulations



## Matt_Fisher (6 Apr 2005)

Hi,

I'm wondering what the regulations are for CF pers. who have been awarded a foreign medal while they were not a member of the CFs.  Are they authorized to wear them while in uniform?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (6 Apr 2005)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm wondering what the regulations are for CF pers. who have been awarded a foreign medal while they were not a member of the CFs.   Are they authorized to wear them while in uniform?



Foreign awards are last in the order of precedence, worn at the end of the ribbon bar.

I've seen ex British soldiers, for example, wear the General Service Medal ribbon on the Canadian ribbon bar, at the end.

Some "foreign" distinctions other than medals are worn, for example, jump wings.


----------



## Drummy (6 Apr 2005)

Hi,

I once worked with an ex USAF member who got out, came up here and enrolled in the Cdn Army. He wore some, but not all, of his American awards/ecorations.

I couldn't tell you which ones. This was 40-45 years ago, and I can't remember what I had for breakfast this morning !   ;D

All the best     Drummy


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Apr 2005)

So someone who'd served in a non-commonwealth, ie. US or French military could wear those medals earned?

Is there anything specifically about foreign decorations in the dress regs?


----------



## Gunner (6 Apr 2005)

http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/clients/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/medals/wearmedals



> Foreign Medals Last -The Jubilee and/or Coronation medals are worn after campaign stars and medals and are followed by Long Service or Efficiency decorations and medals. Authorized foreign orders, decorations and medals are worn last in order of date of award irrespective of nationality.




http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/018-06_e.asp

CFAO 18-6 -- COMMONWEALTH AND FOREIGN ORDERS, DECORATIONS AND MEDALS


1.       The award of an order, decoration or medal by a foreign power to a
member of the Canadian Forces (CF) is governed by the "Policy Respecting
the Awarding of an Order, Decoration or Medal by a Commonwealth or Foreign
Government". The policy, promulgated by the Privy Council, is reproduced in
Annex A.

2.       For the purposes of this CFAO, "foreign power" includes other nations
of the Commonwealth.

3.       When a unit or individual is approached by a representative of a
foreign power in respect of a foreign award, the representative shall be
tactfully informed that Canadian Government concurrence in the award should
be sought through normal diplomatic channels, that is via the foreign
ministry to the Canadian Department of External Affairs. Without such
concurrence, the award will not be recognized in Canada and may never be
worn or displayed with official Canadian awards.

4.       Each request is adjudicated by a government Honours Policy
Sub-committee. If concurrence is granted, the foreign power may notify
directly the individual or unit concerned of presentation arrangements. The
individual or unit shall pass this information immediately to NDHQ/DC
(Director Ceremonial) by message, with copies to the chain of command.

5.       If, despite tactful advice, a foreign government presents a member of
the CF with an order, decoration or medal at an official function without
gaining prior Canadian government approval, the member diplomatically
cannot refuse the award. The member shall not wear it thereafter, but shall
refer the case to NDHQ/DC with a full explanation of the circumstances.

6.       A member who was awarded an order, decoration or medal by a foreign
power prior to enrolment may be granted approval to wear the insignia and
ribbon while in uniform. To obtain approval the member shall submit a
written request to the member's commanding officer (CO), accompanied by
documentary proof of the award. The CO shall forward the request with the
original or photocopy of the documentary proof, through normal channels, to
NDHQ/DC.

7.       If a member is granted authority to wear a foreign award, a copy of
the authority shall be filed on the Unit Personnel Record and the NDHQ
personal document file.


(C)                                                       1605-18-6 (DC)

Issued 1989-06-23


INDEX
Honours & Awards


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

ANNEX A -- POLICY RESPECTING THE AWARDING OF AN ORDER, DECORATION OR MEDAL BY A COMMONWEALTH OR FOREIGN GOVERNMENT
Issued by Clerk of the Privy Council and Secretary to the Cabinet, January
1988)
1.       Any Commonwealth or foreign government desiring to award an order,
decoration or medal to a Canadian citizen shall obtain the prior approval
of the Government of Canada.
2.       Commonwealth and foreign governments desiring to award orders,
decorations or medals to Canadian citizens shall submit their proposals to
the Government of Canada through their diplomatic missions in Canada.
3.       The Government of Canada will consider granting the approval referred
to in section 1 for the awarding of an order, decoration or medal offered
in recognition of:
       (a)   an extraordinary service to mankind;

       (b)   conspicuous bravery in saving or attempting to save life;

       (c)   any exceptional service rendered to the country desiring to make
               the award; or

       (d)   any substantial act or acts contributing to better relations
               between Canada and the country desiring to make the award.

4.       The Government of Canada SHALL NOT grant the approval referred to in
section 1 for an award:

       (a)   that is at variance with Canadian policy or the public interests;

       (b)   that carries with it an honourary title or confers any precedence
               or privilege;

       (c)   that is conferred otherwise than by a Head of State or a
               government recognized as such by Canada;

       (d)   that is conferred in recognition of services by an individual in
               the employ of Her Majesty in Right of Canada or of a province in
               the normal performance of official duties; or

       (e)   that is in respect of events occurring more than five years
               before the offer of the award.

5.       The Honours Policy Committee may advise and recommend on the
interpretation and application of this policy and on the disposition of
cases arising therefrom.

Issued 1989-06-23


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Apr 2005)

Gunner,

Thanks!  However the document you posted seems to deal with a serving CF member receiving a foreign award while they are a member of the CFs.

I'd like to know what the regulations are for someone who'd served in a foreign military and received awards then later, joined the Canadian Forces.  What are the regulations, if any discussing the policy on wearing awards they'd received in foreign service?


----------



## DogOfWar (6 Apr 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> http://www.vac-acc.gc.ca/clients/sub.cfm?source=collections/cmdp/medals/wearmedals
> 
> 
> http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/018-06_e.asp
> ...


----------



## Matt_Fisher (6 Apr 2005)

My bad...I missed that paragraph while reading through.

Thanks for bringing it to my attention.


----------



## Magma (30 May 2005)

Does Canada have anything similar to the USA's Purple Heart medal?

Like if a Canadian is wounded in battle do we get anything at all?


Also can Canadians be awarded medals from other nations if they serve with them.

Example. If a Canadian went to Iraq and served his time could he be granted the Iraq Champain Medal?

How does this work?

Also is there a list of all the canadian awards and medals some place to read more on this, its a very interesting subject to me.


----------



## John Nayduk (30 May 2005)

Canadians get a "Wound Stripe" that is worn on the lower right sleeve of the uniform.  As far as foreign awards go,see this site http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/engraph/home_e.asp


----------



## Haggis (30 May 2005)

Magma said:
			
		

> Also can Canadians be awarded medals from other nations if they serve with them.
> 
> Also is there a list of all the canadian awards and medals some place to read more on this, its a very interesting subject to me.



Yes, Canadians can wear foreign decorations under certain circumstances.  See the site provided by ARG and also: http://www.gg.ca/honours/index_e.asp for more info.


----------



## Jonny Boy (30 May 2005)

as far as i know it does not matter how high of a medal or decoration you get from a different country, it is always worn to the far right of any medal or decoration from your countries medals.


----------



## c4th (30 May 2005)

-Hutch- said:
			
		

> it is always worn to the far right of any medal or decoration from your countries medals.



All foreign medals or medals that are not on the Canadian Governements list of Orders and Decorations (ie medals awarded by countries or provinces other than the one you are serving in) are worn on the left or last in the order of precidence after long service medals.


----------



## George Wallace (30 May 2005)

c4th said:
			
		

> All foreign medals or medals that are not on the Canadian Governements list of Orders and Decorations (ie medals awarded by countries or provinces other than the one you are serving in) are worn on the left or last in the order of precidence after long service medals.



Looks like Hutch is dressing in the mirror again.    ;D

There are exceptions, of course to the 'general' rules....ie. the Victoria Cross, if awarded by another Commonwealth Nation, would not follow the CD.


----------



## KevinB (30 May 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Looks like Hutch is dressing in the mirror again.     ;D
> 
> There are exceptions, of course to the 'general' rules....ie. the Victoria Cross, if awarded by another Commonwealth Nation, would not follow the CD.



Well not really - it is not an exception since the VC is on the list of Orders and Decorations


----------



## Jonny Boy (31 May 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Looks like Hutch is dressing in the mirror again.     ;D



oh ummmm, opps . i must of been.


----------



## DELTADOG13 (31 May 2005)

Medals awarded from another country must be approved by DHH(Directorate of Heritage and History) before being accepted for wearing. If awarded a medal for Iraq by the US it can't be worn as Canada has decreed that the SWASM(South West Asia Service Medal)  will be awarded in lieu. Does that answer the question? The others were already answered above.


----------



## Bartok5 (3 Jun 2005)

DELTADOG13 said:
			
		

> If awarded a medal for Iraq by the US it can't be worn as Canada has decreed that the SWASM(South West Asia Service Medal)   will be awarded in lieu.



Hmmm.... not necessarily.  At least not if you use Op Apollo as a baseline example.  All members who deployed with 3 PPCLI BG received the SWASM with Afghan bar.  However, that didn't stop DHH from authorizing the awarding of 30+ U.S. Army Bronze Star medals to the unit snipers ("V" for valour) and senior leadership (meritorious).  All of those were approved by DHH and announced by Government House.  

On the other hand, as far as the basic U.S. medal for service in Iraq is concerned I would tend to agree.  I know of at least one Canadian officer (PPCLI) serving on exchange with the U.S. Army in Iraq, and it is unlikely that he would be authorized to wear the U.S. campaign medal in lieu of the Canadian equivalent (eg. SWASM).  Then again, stranger things have happened....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (4 Jun 2005)

Mark C said:
			
		

> On the other hand, as far as the basic U.S. medal for service in Iraq is concerned I would tend to agree.   I know of at least one Canadian officer (PPCLI) serving on exchange with the U.S. Army in Iraq, and it is unlikely that he would be authorized to wear the U.S. campaign medal in lieu of the Canadian equivalent (eg. SWASM).   Then again, stranger things have happened....



The medal for Iraq is indeed the SWASM.  In the "strange" category, though, is the fact that it is worn with the "Afghanistan" bar!   :


----------



## rocky1fac (10 Jun 2005)

I am pleased to see someone knows about the wound strip. Not one person ever knew what it was on my sleeve. I am concerned though that the award of a wound strip is being watered down. It is issued for wounds recieved in action with the enemy, Friendlt fire does not count I and several other wound strip holders are non to pleased that they were issued in Afganistan to friendly fire incident wounds. Furthermore some issues of the stripe are occuring now for wounds recieved by accidental location not direct targeting. This kind of activity lowers the value of the award, like issueing 30+ bronze stars for a few days of battle thats so American.


----------



## Gunner (10 Jun 2005)

> http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/dhh/downloads/cfps/aad200000_jd-001_31mar05.pdf



Quite a good overview of the Honours and awards that can be bestowed upon a member of the Canadian Forces.

For rocky1fac - 



> Friendlt fire does not count I and several other wound strip holders are non to pleased that they were issued in Afganistan to friendly fire incident wounds.  Furthermore some issues of the stripe are occuring now for wounds recieved by accidental location not direct targeting.



That is the first I have heard of this and this CF website from 2003 (incidently after the Tarnak Farms incident) indicates otherwise (http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/11_03/11_03_wound_e.asp).  So until you provide a source I am going to have call bullshit on your comments.  Moreover, whether or not the wounded at Tarnak Farm were or were not issued a wound stripe is immaterial to me.  They were in an operational theatre, doing their job, and now will live with the results of that mission for the rest of their lives.  If a piece of cloth on their sleeve makes them feel a little bit better about what they went through than I for one, would not stand in their way.  I find your comments distasteful in the extreme in judging the value of other soldiers by the means which they receive an injury.



> This kind of activity lowers the value of the award, like issueing 30+ bronze stars for a few days of battle thats so American.



This has been discussed in other threads on the subject.  There is a huge difference between the bronze stars awarded for bravery (3 PPCLI Snipers) and those awarded for meritorious conduct.  I haven't run into an Op APOLLO recipient who hasn't stated as such.


----------



## wack-in-iraq (11 Jun 2005)

Mark C said:
			
		

> Hmmm.... not necessarily.   At least not if you use Op Apollo as a baseline example.   All members who deployed with 3 PPCLI BG received the SWASM with Afghan bar.   However, that didn't stop DHH from authorizing the awarding of 30+ U.S. Army Bronze Star medals to the unit snipers ("V" for valour) and senior leadership (meritorious).   All of those were approved by DHH and announced by Government House.
> 
> On the other hand, as far as the basic U.S. medal for service in Iraq is concerned I would tend to agree.   I know of at least one Canadian officer (PPCLI) serving on exchange with the U.S. Army in Iraq, and it is unlikely that he would be authorized to wear the U.S. campaign medal in lieu of the Canadian equivalent (eg. SWASM).   Then again, stranger things have happened....



ive seen quite a few canadians over here in uniform... well about 5, but still, for a nation that is not supporting OIF thats a lot.

ill say one thing, if i by chance recieved a medal for being here (doubt it will happen, but who knows) im wearing it, proudly ! i have seen so many people walking around in CFs wearing medals they didnt earn, after being here for a year (only 4 months so far) i think i will deserve a gong more than someone who went to germany on vacation, or roto 13 to bosnia...


----------



## the 48th regulator (11 Jun 2005)

> Friendlt fire does not count I and several other wound strip holders are non to pleased that they were issued in Afganistan to friendly fire incident wounds.



I, as a recipient of the wound stripe, am disgusted by your comment.

Where were you wounded?  And i do not mean on your body.

dileas

tess


----------



## Britney Spears (11 Jun 2005)

> i think i will deserve a gong more than someone who went to germany on vacation, or roto 13 to bosnia...



This is a joke right?


----------



## Gunner (11 Jun 2005)

> ill say one thing, if i by chance recieved a medal for being here (doubt it will happen, but who knows) im wearing it, proudly ! i have seen so many people walking around in CFs wearing medals they didnt earn, after being here for a year (only 4 months so far) i think i will deserve a gong more than someone who went to germany on vacation, or roto 13 to bosnia...



Yes Ladies and Gentleman, I think we have a contestant for the stupidest thing to say for Saturday, 11 June 2005.  You have my vote!


----------



## wack-in-iraq (12 Jun 2005)

Gunner said:
			
		

> Yes Ladies and Gentleman, I think we have a contestant for the stupidest thing to say for Saturday, 11 June 2005.   You have my vote!



well considering i was on roto 13 i can say this, i dont just randomly post things without the credentials to back them up. i spent 6 months there, basicly working out and eatting free food, so if that deserves the 2 medals i got then i should get about 20 for being in iraq actually working.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Jun 2005)

enough,

This is getting sad, go outside of your basement and enjoy the awesome weather we have been having here in Toronto.   If you have not noticed, we don't buy your little diddy of a story.

dileas

tess


----------



## wack-in-iraq (12 Jun 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> enough,
> 
> This is getting sad, go outside of your basement and enjoy the awesome weather we have been having here in Toronto.   If you have not noticed, we don't buy your little diddy of a story.
> 
> ...



 whats not to believe ? the fact that im in iraq ? considering ive posted quite a few times on the situation going on here i figured this was something that was established long ago. if for some reason it is hard for you to believe i will be happy to send you any proof you may want. shake your head and loosen the elephant slipper a little.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Jun 2005)

yes, and you seem to have to remind us in every post where you are and what you are doing.

I would suggest you gave yourself a shake and realize your story is getting long in the tooth.

dileas

tess

btw, it is a melmac warmer, not an elephant slipper, Walt.


----------



## rocky1fac (12 Jun 2005)

To 48th my response is which wound? Furthermore it was not ment to offend it was my opionion based on the awards profile and rules set in WW1 WW2 Korea and now the new one. Friendly fire was never considered an award catagory and in several papers and regs it was specifically catagorized as no award.e That does not diminish the soldiers that are wounded and killed by friendly fire.

To the directing staff, I will search out the papers I have read on the wound strip but just from your web site ad if you read it it details no award from accident and no award from training ex. The demiishing of the award comes from all those WW1 and 2 and Korea guys that did not get one for Friendlt fire. Please dont confuse the American award system with ours and that is what I fear as the US issues Purple hearts for any wound even a scrap. I know my uncle has two.

Sorry if I caused any offense non was meant. It is an emotional issue for all those wounded in action or by friendly fire.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Jun 2005)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/hr/cfpn/engraph/11_03/11_03_wound_e.asp

pretty much explains it, in particular this paragraph;



> What kind of injury merits a wound stripe?
> A wound stripe recognizes an injury directly attributable to hostile action, received in honourable circumstances in an operational area, and requiring medical treatment beyond local first aid.





> To 48th my response is which wound?



Take your pick.



> Sorry if I caused any offense non was meant



Then review what you type,before pressing the post button, and ask yourself whether you would feel offended if someone else were to write it.  Receiving any form of formal acknowledgment by ones government,does not give you the right to make up the rules by what you "feel".

dileas

tess


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (12 Jun 2005)

wack-in-iraq said:
			
		

> well considering i was on roto 13 i can say this, i dont just randomly post things without the credentials to back them up. i spent 6 months there, basicly working out and eatting free food, so if that deserves the 2 medals i got then i should get about 20 for being in iraq actually working.



Perhaps you can buy a couple of "commemorative" gongs with all the cash you're making... I'm sure they're cranking them out by the hundreds for OIF/Telic by now...  Try the "Franklin Mint", they love that sort of thing.

You get medals for being in the army and serving your country, not for looking out for number one.   To that end, the clerk in the NSE Fin Platoon on PALLADIUM Roto 15, ordered to deploy, trying desperately to shut the mission down and keep everything on the up and up for months on end deserves his/her gongs MUCH more than someone in things for themselves - no matter how "dangerous" you consider your present situation.   After all, you chose to be where you are.

TR, out.


----------



## foxtwo (12 Jun 2005)

Can anybody show me what a wound stripe looks like?


----------



## rocky1fac (12 Jun 2005)

48th,

 Srebrinica for one

I do reflect on what I write and would not be offended by any of it. It really roles up into the main issue I have which has been going on decades and that is the Americanization of our force and specifically when it comes to honours and awards we are watering down our awards and that is the issue. I will give you a non emotinally example since the one I have touched on is near to my heart but appears too sensative for this forum. The example is the aard of a pair of Crosses of Valour to two SAR techs during the same open sea rescue. The rules state that only one award can be given if more than one peron was envovled then the commander must select the bravest of the brave and issue one. In this case the aieforce issued two for the same incident. no doubt well deserved but the rules were broken and that reflects poorly on the past awards. If you read in detail the end notes for awards it clearlt states that care must be iven when nominating a person for an award so that past recpients actions are not waterered down by lowering the standards or words to that effect.


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Jun 2005)

Did you even read the conditions of what it takes to be awarded a wounded stripe??   Are we going to have to go through this merry-go-around again on this site??

You honestly feel that the awarding of the wounded stripe to them cheapens the actions of those in the past that have received it??   This is a recognition of ones risk that is taken in the service of a country, do they not deserve that honor of recognition?

Well if they need a vote from a recipient, they have mine.

dileas

tess


----------



## rocky1fac (12 Jun 2005)

48th,

  I have read it and if it is the same one that was written when I got my two then you need to read the fine print which states that Friendlt fire does not qualify! I may be out of date on this if and only if the awards criteria has been changed since the late 90s.
 As for the words cheapen, that is not what I said I said waters down, and water down does not mean that the wounds and deaths that occur from friendl fire are not as valued as those in combat just different.
 As I said I think the issue is too sensitive and my point in the last post was on the Cross of Valour and the issue of the americanization of the awards not to lay verbage at the feet of the fallen or wounded.

Let us agree to disagree on how the award is worded. And let others chime in. As a wound strip hoder I vote no that makes it 1 to 1 let other wound strip holders vote. We could evolve this to the designation of KIA but we wont go there.

Nothing personal best regards fellow warrior


----------



## the 48th regulator (12 Jun 2005)

rocky1fac ,

agreed brother. 

dileas

tess


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (12 Jun 2005)

Firstly I think the use of IMHO would ease some tensions around here, because evryone is entitled to their opinion.

 I do see rocky1fac's point of the americanization of our awards system. By no means do I condemn americans but rather their choice of awards policy. I am also disgusted by our recent awarding of medals (ie:Queens Jubilee, 125, CPSM) to troops for things as menial as writing to their members of parliament.IMHO the 125 and the Queens Jubilee should have either been given to all serving members or none at all.

 As for the CPSM I still don't understand what this medal signifies when hanging next to the peacekeeping medal that you were awarded for the tour to begin with.

 The issue of the SSM I feel could have been solved with seperate bars on the medal ie:Germany, and maybee the hotly contested idea of a domestic ops bar instead of a medal

 As for wound stripes, IMHO should only be issued to members serving on a mission, that are wounded requiring "external" first aid and not to include things such as a negligent discharge to the foot. By all means friendly fire(blue on blue) should qualify for a wound stripe.

 As I see it, these days members of the CF are secretly proud of their medals even if they are "gimme" medals, and we all feel humbled on Nov 11th when seen next to war veterans however from my experiences, the legion veterans look at it as they will not be around much longer and we, the CF of today serving overseas are veterans as well.


----------



## bLUE fOX (12 Jun 2005)

Thiis might be a bit out of place, but I would like to know how one goes about recomending a person for a medal or commendation. Today I witnessed a fellow memeber of the  CF help save the life of hurt civilian during a cadet sail function.  I was quite impressed withhis performance , especially considering that of the five of us that was best able to keep his head and take control of the situationPersonally I thought he deserved a little more recognition then just a pat on the back. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rocky1fac (12 Jun 2005)

How nice of you to think of praising a friend.

First write a letter about what you saw and send it the persons CO civ boss and explain how impressed you were. Do it now! Then think about further praise if deserving. I dont know if it would qualify for a medal since acts of Bravery must come at some great potential harm or death to the rescuer. Check out the local awards such as police or community local hero citations, call the local city hall or any service group that person belongs to they may have a citaion for local heros.

Good Luck, but write that letter now.


----------



## Gunner (12 Jun 2005)

I see you are CIC.   Speak with your unit CO/send him an memo stating what you saw and what your recommend.   Or ask him how to staff it on his behalf (I can't remember what your "cadet directives" are called but their should be direction on how to do it).   There are lots of cadets and CIC who receive various forms of recognition for their good works on behalf of all Canadians.


----------



## wack-in-iraq (13 Jun 2005)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> yes, and you seem to have to remind us in every post where you are and what you are doing.
> 
> I would suggest you gave yourself a shake and realize your story is getting long in the tooth.
> 
> ...




you're right, i do talk a lot about being here, because being one of about probably 50 or so canadians here in Iraq i am quite proud of what i do here. in regards to being here for the money, well i dont make as much as you think i do, i am here for my belief in the cause. believe me or not, i really dont care what a bunch of chairborne commandos think about me, i am here, which is more than you will ever do.


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Jun 2005)

And I think this one has run its course....

If someone thinks of something fresh and interesting to add, PM me, and I'll re-open the thread (or you can start a new one)

If there were medals for internet pokey-chest , this thread would be a significant action...


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Jun 2005)

OK - Thread unlocked. As usual, philisophical debate is OK, even encouraged - personal tit-for-tat is not. Keep arguments, digs, slams, and personality conflicts in PM-land. Don't forget the forum conduct guidelines. Thanks in advance


----------



## c4th (13 Jun 2005)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> IMHO the 125 and the Queens Jubilee should have either been given to all serving members or none at all.
> 
> As for the CPSM I still don't understand what this medal signifies when hanging next to the peacekeeping medal that you were awarded for the tour to begin with.
> 
> ...



A US Vet explained to me the American system of awarding ribbons and medals. After WWII the US Military was so enormous that a persons could be posted in and out of a unit before his file ever caught up to him. Thus the only way to know the man who standing in front of you is to look at his chest. His pers file is right there. They take their resumes fairly serious as we can see from the Rear-Admiral who offed himself a few years back after he was found wearing a V on is Vietnam ribbon that he was not entitled to.

The CPSM is a Canadian medal. UN and Nato medals are not. After 100,000 plus troops had served overseas the Canadian Government decided to issue a medal in recognition. 

SSM is issued with bars, IE NATO, PEACE, ALERT. I'm fairly certain that the last Domestic Op's medal/bar was issued for the NW Rebellion. Certainly, there have been few domestic events in Canada that would merit one. APEC or security at the Olympics certainly do not qualify for anything other than a couple of short days and the pay check the soldier is already getting. 

You are probably right about the wound stripe. I doubt you can shoot yourself in the foot and expect to get one.

Soldiers in Canada and the US know what ribbons or medals are gimmies and which ones are freebies.  No one confuses a CPSM with a DCM, or a NATO medal with a WWII campaign star.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (13 Jun 2005)

Maybee a system of medals on the left side and ribbon qual's on the right side, but alot of Canadians assume as well that in the US a ribbon automatically means that there is a medal that goes along with it. In hindsight though, who are we to judge another nations awards policy.


----------



## c4th (13 Jun 2005)

SHELLDRAKE!! said:
			
		

> Maybee a system of medals on the left side and ribbon qual's on the right side, but alot of Canadians assume as well that in the US a ribbon automatically means that there is a medal that goes along with it.



The right side on the US uniform is for Citations.  Debating what a foreign army wears on it's uniform is pretty silly.  We as Canadians can ass/u/me what we like about the US system of awards but if we are wrong the fault is in us not them.

If you do not like something in our system of awards call or write a letter to DHH at Rideau Hall.  They have always answered my questions and returned my letters with a polite 'we'll take it under advisment'.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (13 Jun 2005)

There are pictures of the wound stripes on my website under insignia - www.canadiansoldiers.com

My opinion?  "Hostile fire" is the key word.  A friendly pilot dropping a 500 pound bomb on your position should, in my opinion, still count as "hostile fire."  It was certainly intended that way.


----------



## Marty (13 Jun 2005)

If the rules are that you need to be hit by Hostile Fire to be awarded Wound Stripes , IMHO they should be changed , I submit if you are on the buisness end of ANY ordanace it is always hostile , shrapnel is shrapnel after all . This seems a no brainer . Which brings another question to mind , how do the rules get changed ?


----------



## rocky1fac (13 Jun 2005)

All good points, what will we do with the thousands of friendly fire wounds that did not get a wound strip from the past wars? Friendly fire has never been considered hostile I know it sounds silly especially when it all has the same results.


----------



## Marty (13 Jun 2005)

rocky1fac said:
			
		

> All good points, what will we do with the thousands of friendly fire wounds that did not get a wound strip from the past wars? Friendly fire has never been considered hostile I know it sounds silly especially when it all has the same results.



Mabey I'm being a simpleton (wouldn't be the first time ) ,but in the process of getting these rules changed if it was decided that a "wrong" was done to Friendly  Fire Casualties by not awarding them Wound Stripes, why couldn't they be awarded now? I'm not sure if the records have been kept for all these years though.


----------



## old medic (13 Jun 2005)

rocky1fac said:
			
		

> The example is the aard of a pair of Crosses of Valour to two SAR techs during the same open sea rescue. The rules state that only one award can be given if more than one peron was envovled then the commander must select the bravest of the brave and issue one. In this case the aieforce issued two for the same incident. no doubt well deserved but the rules were broken and that reflects poorly on the past awards.



Another load of BS.

They issued three Crosses of Valour to three people for the same incident in 1981. Easily found by searching the 
recipients database on the Governor Generals website. http://www.gg.ca/Search/honours_e.asp
It happened again in 1998.

" Date of Award: 2/11/1998  	Date of Presentation: 9/18/1998

On November 12, 1996, Search and Rescue Technicians Mitchell and Pierce carried out an unprecedented night parachute jump into freezing Arctic waters to provide medical aid to a critically ill fisherman onboard a Danish trawler near Resolution Island, Northwest Territories. Tasked initially as back-up to another air rescue team, the Hercules aircraft with Mcpls. Mitchell and Pierce on board arrived first on the scene only to learn that the stricken seaman had taken a turn for the worse. There was no time to waste so they elected to attempt a risky parachute descent. With inadequate flare illumination and the promised Zodiac boat not yet launched from the Danish trawler, they jumped in extremely strong winds that carried them away from the vessel. As they entered the three-metre waves, MCpl. Mitchell became entangled in the shroud lines under his partially collapsed chute canopy, while MCpl. Pierce's chute remained inflated and dragged him face down through the water farther away from the ship. Although equipped with dinghies, they could not paddle nor swim to the trawler because of heavy seas and severe icing. Struggling to stay afloat, they battled the onset of hypothermia for 15 minutes before the crew of an ice-encrusted Zodiac picked them up and delivered them to the ship where they carried out medical procedures that saved the patient's life."

They awarded two Star's of Courage to two military members in 2004 for the same event. 
Two Medals of Bravery to two military members in 2004 for another event.

As for past rewards, A search of 1979 medals shows three Medals of Bravery to three members for the same rescue. 

"Date of Award: 9/11/1978  	Date of Presentation: 3/9/1979

On 28 November 1977, MCpl. Roderick Campbell, MCpl. Gilbert Gaudreault and Cpl. Clement Lemay of 442 Transport and Rescue Squadron, Comox, British Columbia, saved a woman from a capsized fishing vessel in Seymour Narrows near Campbell River, British Columbia. The woman was trapped in the engine room of the craft. The rescuers dived under water and got into the vessel through a wheelhouse window broken by MCpl. Gaudreault. In almost total darkness they scrambled among rigging and fishing nets to find the victim and brought her to the surface. They then searched in vain for two other missing persons until their air supply was exhausted."

The very first year (1973) they gave out the new Canadian Decorations for Bravery , they gave three out to three military members for the same rescue.

" Date of Award: 3/5/1973  	Date of Presentation: 6/22/1973

Following the disastrous landslide on May 5, 1971, at St.-Jean-Vianney, Quebec, Capt Wenaas, Capt Farncombe and Cpl Verchère of the Canadian Armed Forces combed the area by helicopter looking for survivors. Much of the search was made in darkness and under hazardous flying conditions. The following morning, Capt Farncombe and his crew located a survivor atop a car, and hovering over the vehicle hoisted the victim to safety. Cpl Verchère disembarked from the helicopter to make a search of houses which were in imminent danger of collapse. In the course of the search operation, the two pilots and Cpl Verchère displayed perseverance and courage in the face of grave risks."

You should not be posting in subjects you have no idea about.


----------



## rocky1fac (13 Jun 2005)

I have no idea what your point is!

You have just confirmed what I said. 

The issue if it got lost was that you cant issue more than one medal or award for the same incident buy the rules ie my point of bravest of the brave you have proved me correct thanks. Now I may have not recalled the incident exactly while I typed it but the main point was correct and that fact that you gave mor examples to prove my point is just great.


----------



## old medic (13 Jun 2005)

rocky1fac said:
			
		

> I have no idea what your point is!
> 
> You have just confirmed what I said.
> 
> The issue if it got lost was that you cant issue more than one medal or award for the same incident buy the rules ie my point of bravets opf the brave you have roved me correct thanks.



The point is, Your full of it.
They have been issuing more than one since day one.  Always have, always will.


----------



## rocky1fac (13 Jun 2005)

Not to pick a fight but that is my point several units usually air or support break the rule of only one. You can get into the book and read the notes on awards it clearly states that only one will be issued to 1 incident no matter how many invovled.

So I call BS get into the book and get back to me with an I m sorry.


----------



## old medic (13 Jun 2005)

rocky1fac said:
			
		

> Not to pick a fight but that is my point several units usually air or support break the rule of only one. You can get into the book and read the notes on awards it clearly states that only one will be issued to 1 incident no matter how many invovled.
> 
> So I call BS get into the book and get back to me with an I m sorry.



Another load of BS again.

Units do not issue medals. Commands do not issue medals.  
I've read the books. Your lying.


----------



## rocky1fac (13 Jun 2005)

Of course units dont nor do commands they write up and recommend stop with the red herrings read the book. Examples clearly stated. Then get back with an Im sorry. As a moderator I would expect more decorum. If Im wrong I will be clad to applogize.


----------



## old medic (13 Jun 2005)

I challenge you to give me the quote. I have the books right here.


----------



## Haggis (13 Jun 2005)

rocky1fac said:
			
		

> Not to pick a fight but that is my point several units usually air or support break the rule of only one. You can get into the book and read the notes on awards it clearly states that only one will be issued to 1 incident no matter how many invovled.



Close, but not quite accurate:

-Several members can be nominated for awards for the same event.

-A member can be nominated for several awards for one event.  An awards committee will pick the most suitable of those proposed.  They may also substitute a higher/lower award.

-Only one award will be made to *each* member for any one event (if they are found to qualify).

Hope this helps.


----------



## muskrat89 (13 Jun 2005)

OK, Guys.....

Rocky - you started the thread down this path when you stated 



> The rules state that only one award can be given if more than one peron was envovled then the commander must select the bravest of the brave and issue one. In this case the aieforce issued two for the same incident. no doubt well deserved but the rules were broken and that reflects poorly on the past awards



back on Page 2.

If you could cite the source for that statement, then we can move along. I assume that there are varying sets of rules from varying levels of formation and civilian bureaucracy. It is not unrealistic to believe that in some cases these rules "overlap" and occasionally - contradict. Per our Guidelines, citing sources helps prevent these kinds of exchanges. Generally the onus is on the person who makes the initial statement, to provide substantiation.....


----------



## rocky1fac (13 Jun 2005)

Haggis,

    Is correct! Just what I said. I was talking about the award how many are nominated and what happens in the filter process is not what I was talking avout. One award per incindent! Just because we have done it for the past 20 years does not make it right. Which is the jist of my point.  

The ref for the comment is the book we only have one. It is the chapter on Honours and awards I forget the new designation for QR&O but that one. 

The only other reference I have is personnel experience from the handfull of medals I have written up for my soldiers.


----------



## dutchie (13 Jun 2005)

Uhhh, rocky, Haggis most certainly did not confirm what you have been stating. You keep contending that only one guy gets a medal, no matter how many participated in the event. Everyone else keeps telling you that you are wrong. You are confusing 'one medal per man' and 'one medal per incident'.

To make it simple:

Johhny and Frank rush a machine gun position under intense fire, on their own initiative. Johhny and Frank can both recieve medals, but only one each. That is, they both can recieve the VC, but they only get one each. They cannot receive the VC in addition to another medal for the same incident. If they receive nominations for more than one medal (say the VC and the DCM) then some officer will decide which *one* (if any) they *each* get.

Clear?


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (13 Jun 2005)

"No", I told myself, "don't post there!   Nothing good can come of it!"

Alas, I find myself posting against my better judgement.



			
				rocky1fac said:
			
		

> The ref for the comment is the book we only have one. It is the chapter on Honours and awards I forget the new designation for QR&O but that one.
> 
> The only other reference I have is personnel experience from the handfull of medals I have written up for my soldiers.



References:   QR&O Chapter 18 (Honours), CFAO 18-4 (Recommendations for Honours), CFAO 18-15 (Bravery Decorations), CFAO 18-20 (Military Valour Decorations), 

Nothing in the regulations directs limitations on the number of awards that can be made for a single incident or action (military or civilian).   History is replete with examples of multiple awards for single incidents.   Our honours system mirrors (to some extent) that of the British;   Rorke's Drift, Zeebrugge, Lucknow, and innumerable others are examples of multiple awards.   For a current Canadian example, see:   

http://www.gg.ca/media/doc.asp?lang=e&DocID=4464

And note the number of people receiving the Medal of Bravery for the same incident.


TR


----------



## Haggis (13 Jun 2005)

Caesar said:
			
		

> Uhhh, rocky, Haggis most certainly did not confirm what you have been stating. You keep contending that only one guy gets a medal, no matter how many participated in the event. Everyone else keeps telling you that you are wrong. You are confusing 'one medal per man' and 'one medal per incident'.



True.  I did not provide substantiation.  I provided CLARIFICATION.

Caesar: Good example.  Thanks.  I was suffereing analogy paralysis at the time of my post.


----------



## bLUE fOX (13 Jun 2005)

Sorry it took so long to respond. I would like to thank those who posted in responce to my post. The information was most appreciated


----------



## c4th (14 Jun 2005)

rocky1fac said:
			
		

> The ref for the comment is the book we only have one. It is the chapter on Honours and awards I forget the new designation for QR&O but that one.



The 'new' designation for QR&O's is QR&O's.  I know, it's tough to keep up.

If you are speaking of QR&O Vol 1, Chapter 18 then no, it does not state that only one medal may be awarded to one individual for one incident.  See 

http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/qr_o/vol1/ch018_e.asp#18.05

Also worth reading is CFAO 18-15.

 http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/admfincs/subjects/cfao/018-15_e.asp  

The terms of recommendation clearly allow for the possibility of more than one participant.  

Honours and awards are amplified by: A-AD-200-000/AG-000.  Nowhere in that document does it state one medal per individual, per incident.

Further, the one per one per one seems to fly in the face of tradition.  There was a small action on 22 Jan 1879 where 11 VC's were awarded for the same incident.  I have three friends with MB's.  Two received them for the same incident, and the third received his along with three of his comrades for the same incident.  Of note, the later was presented his MB on 25 June 2004.  On that day 35 persons involved in only 23 separate incidents received awards for gallantry.  

Certainly the Canadian Decorations Advisory Committee who advise the PM and GG could be wrong, and may have been continually wrong since 1972 when Canada adopted it's current system of honours.  But I would wager they have the terms of reference closer at hand then you.  I also suggest the "it's somewhere in something like QR&O's" is not a sufficiently precise reference for any debate here.


----------



## Young KH (17 Jul 2005)

There seems to be only one truth here as in most arguments about medals and awards and that is.

There is always someone who will Poo Poo medals and they are usually the ones that don't have one or don't want others to have one. Either way they think that it diminishes their accomplishments. To them the only true and completely deserved medals and awards are the ones that they have and everyone else are Brown Nosers, have Horse shoes up their a**, or lied on the application. 

All medals and awards are important and rightly so as it is little enough reward for what soldiers are prepaired to give up for their Countries or that of others. The sooner we all realize that the better. One posting or another, makes no never mind, Soldiers are always on the front line and dressed as targets.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (18 Jul 2005)

Ken,

I think the shrinks call it "penis envy"


----------



## Young KH (18 Jul 2005)

Or maybe just too much Testosterone and they haven't had a chance to kill something yet today.


----------



## aussiechangover (4 May 2010)

I apologize if this topic has been covered before I've searched through various versions of the subject but didn't manage to find exactly what I was after although there was a reference to CFAO 18-6 and not sure that it's still valid and would like clarification on this.

I needed some assistance with references as due to an administrative error while I was in PAT a memo that I submitted didn't make it. If someone happens to know the references for wearing of foreign awards and decorations (submariner) it would be much appreciated. I searched the forums and  there was a mention of CFAO 18-6 and I had another reference but I believe it has been long since deleted. It was A-AD-200-000/AG-000 chapter 2 para 34. The reason I'm asking is that I probably will have to prepare a memo before returning to work and to make sure that I go there will all correct references.


----------



## meni0n (4 May 2010)

I just checked and A-AD-200-000/AG-000  still looks like a valid publication so you can just cite that in the memo.


----------



## aussiechangover (4 May 2010)

cheers.. any news on the course yet? you must be hanging out to get the word


----------



## meni0n (4 May 2010)

I`m hoping for July but realistically it will probably be jan-feb.


----------



## aussiechangover (4 May 2010)

well i return to work tomorrow hopefully i'll be on my 5's when your in kingston then


----------



## armyvern (4 May 2010)

meni0n said:
			
		

> I just checked and A-AD-200-000/AG-000  still looks like a valid publication so you can just cite that in the memo.



Yep, according to the DHH site, the pub is still vaild.

Ref for his memo would be: CFP 200, Chap. 2, Sec. 1, para 34-35. 



> 34. A member who was awarded an order, decoration or medal by a foreign power prior to enrolment may be granted approval to wear the insignia and ribbon while in uniform. To obtain approval the member shall submit a written request to the member's commanding officer (CO), accompanied by documentary proof of the award. The CO shall forward the request  with the original or photocopy of the documentary proof, through normal channels, to NDHQ/DHH.
> 
> 35. If a member is granted authority to wear a foreign award, a copy of the authority shall be filed on the Unit Personnel Record and the NDHQ personal document file.



Let us know how you make out aussiechangover. Bonne chance.


----------



## aussiechangover (5 May 2010)

cheers for the clarification will submit it soon and see how I make out with it all..

I've checked through the pubs and must  be missing something as it says the reference is deleted from the DHH website. ArmyVern is you could message me the link you have it would be much appreciated. Even if i have to submit a letter so I can wear them on a parade in the next few weeks.


----------



## dimsum (14 Feb 2013)

To bump this topic:

Is CFAO 18-6 still valid for CF members being awarded foreign service medals while on OUTCAN?  I will be receiving deployment medals but am not totally sure how to go about asking for Canadian approval to wear them.

The para I'm asking about is this:

6.       A member who was awarded an order, decoration or medal by a foreign
power prior to enrolment may be granted approval to wear the insignia and
ribbon while in uniform. To obtain approval the member shall submit a
written request to the member's commanding officer (CO), accompanied by
documentary proof of the award. The CO shall forward the request with the
original or photocopy of the documentary proof, through normal channels, to
NDHQ/DC.


I don't have access to DWAN and with my Canadian chain either on ex or on leave, it's been a little hit and miss getting a hold of them.  Thanks!


----------



## cupper (14 Feb 2013)

Not sure if these may help or not.

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/93583/post-930552.html#msg930552

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/18494/post-664591.html#msg664591

http://Forums.Army.ca/forums/threads/84/post-805.html#msg805

Most of what has been posted is related to people who have been awarded medals or qualifications from service in a foreign military, and then subsequently joined the CF, looking for info on how to go about putting up the awards. 

If I understand your situation, you are receiving and award while being attached down under, so they may or may not be relevant to your situation.

Congrats by the way 

Found this which may be useful:

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/faq/index-eng.asp#q6

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/faq/index-eng.asp#q11


----------



## dimsum (14 Feb 2013)

cupper said:
			
		

> Most of what has been posted is related to people who have been awarded medals or qualifications from service in a foreign military, and then subsequently joined the CF, looking for info on how to go about putting up the awards.
> 
> If I understand your situation, you are receiving and award while being attached down under, so they may or may not be relevant to your situation.
> 
> Congrats by the way



Thanks, I'll look through those threads.  I'm on deployment with the ADF in a third location, so I'll be getting the ADF's medals for that deployment.  It's not a meritorious award/honour, so no need for the congrats.


----------



## Journeyman (14 Feb 2013)

Wear them below the CD in precedence. 

If it's good enough for Uncle Walt.....





If someone insists that it's not allowed, let_ them_ do the Dress Regs search to prove it.




Also, having been granted authority in the first sentence here, you can also claim that you read it on Milnet.ca....the same place that autistic and/or psychotic paraplegics go for authority to join the CF as JTF2 fighter pilots.   :nod:


----------



## eliminator (14 Feb 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> To bump this topic:
> 
> Is CFAO 18-6 still valid for CF members being awarded foreign service medals while on OUTCAN?  I will be receiving deployment medals but am not totally sure how to go about asking for Canadian approval to wear them.
> 
> ...



Well, the country awarding you "medal-x" is actually supposed to submit in writing to the Cdn embassy that they intend to award you something. Before country-x awards medal-x, it must obtain permission. Once approval is given, the award can be bestowed. If the medal is to be granted unrestricted wear privileges to the recipient, it will be annotated in the Canadian Gazette, and ultimatly CANFORGEN.  Of note, not all foreign medals can be worn, typically only "decorations" or medals for meritorious service or bravery/valour will get approval for wear. Example, the US Army Commendation Medal is not approved for wear, but the US Meritorious Service Medal is. 

Example:

THE INFORMATION BELOW REFLECTS THE SUBSTANTIVE RANK HELD BY THE MEMBERS AT THE DATE OF
APPROVAL BY THE GOVERNMENT OF CANADA
2. ON BEHALF OF THE QUEEN, UNRESTRICTED PERMISSION HAS BEEN GRANTED BETWEEN 1 APR 12 AND 28
JUL 12 FOR THE ACCEPTANCE AND WEARING OF COMMONWEALTH AND FOREIGN DECORATIONS
AWARDED TO THE FOLLOWING MEMBERS OF THE CF
A. DECORATION CONFERRED BY HER MAJESTY IN RIGHT OF THE UNITED KINGDOM
(1) OPERATIONAL SERVICE MEDAL - AFGHANISTAN
(A) MCPL x


----------



## Baz (14 Feb 2013)

I received the US Air Force Achievement Medal while at NORAD/NORTHCOM.  I'm not allowed to wear it because it was not given by the governemnt of the United States, but by the military.  From http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/nhs-sdh/index-eng.asp :

The Sovereign is the fount of all Canadian honours. Therefore, foreign honours must emanate from a similar level, a head of state or government, to be recognized. Awards originating by some other or lower authority are regarded as private honours can be accepted as private mementoes only. Except for courtesy reasons at the moment of presentation, they cannot be worn with national honours or on a CF uniform.

Due to that I never requested authorization.

I'm also qualified in space operations, which has a USAF qualification badge.  I've been told I'm not allowed to wear it unless in a position which requires it (ie NORAD), which makes sense to me so I never checked farther, since I don't really care...


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Feb 2013)

eliminator said:
			
		

> Of note, not all foreign medals can be worn, typically only "decorations" or medals for meritorious service or bravery/valour will get approval for wear.


There is certainly a precedence for the awarding of campaign medals, including Australian campaign medals (though you probably didn't intend to exclude them with your post). Examples here, in the Annual Reviews publications: http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dhr-ddhr/pub/index-eng.asp.


----------



## dimsum (14 Feb 2013)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> There is certainly a precedence for the awarding of campaign medals, including Australian campaign medals (though you probably didn't intend to exclude them with your post). Examples here, in the Annual Reviews publications: http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dhr-ddhr/pub/index-eng.asp.



Would there happen to be a non-DWAN link?  I don't have access to DWAN while OUTCAN.


----------



## Rheostatic (14 Feb 2013)

The annual reviews are no longer published on the internet [http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/dhr-ddhr/pub/index-eng.asp], but these were awarded to Canadians in 2011:





> DECORATIONS CONFERRED BY HER MAJESTY IN RIGHT OF THE COMMONWEALTH OF AUSTRALIA
> 
> Australian Active Service Medal with “International Coalition” Against Terrorism Clasp
> 
> Australian Service Medal with “Timor Leste” Clasp


----------



## AmmoTech90 (14 Feb 2013)

Dimsum,

The key phrase in your CFAO quote is:



> prior to enrolment



You are being awarded these while enrolled and as such it has to go through Rideau Hall.  If you get handed one on parade you can wear it for the duration of the function as a courtesy but can put it up on your rack until it is approved, and gazetted.

Its not like it wont be approved, just don't put them up before they are officially approved or something like this might happen:

AT90 is at a mess dinner chatting with the CO.
Young EME captain comes up.
AT90 sees young captain has UK TELIC (Iraq) medal.
AT90, having just come back from the UK, asks when young captain wasin Iraq.
Young EME guy, right before I was posted in here.
AT90, oh, that was fast approval, I'm still waiting for mine.
CO, it hasn't been approved yet...
Young EME guy stutters something about miniatures and beats a hasty retreat.


----------



## X Royal (15 Feb 2013)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> You are being awarded these while enrolled and as such it has to go through Rideau Hall.  If you get handed one on parade you can wear it for the duration of the function as a courtesy but can put it up on your rack until it is approved, and gazetted.


I find it hard to believe that all foreign medals (those approved) would be gazetted. 
Approved to be worn I agree with but not necessarily the gazetted part.
Yes I know many are gazetted but I have never seen a "Been There Done That" type of medal gazetted. Many of our medals issued by Canada for similar deployments are not gazetted. 
In fact to the best of my knowledge the greatest majority of medals authorized to be worn by Canadians were never gazetted.


----------



## Journeyman (15 Feb 2013)

X Royal said:
			
		

> In fact to the best of my knowledge the greatest majority of medals authorized to be worn by Canadians were never gazetted.


That struck me as odd too... but then I'm not a....   :bowdown:     Royal


I guess it was obvious by my "do it now/apologize later" solution, that I'm _clearly_ not part of the 'never pass a fault' side of the house.    ;D


----------



## X Royal (15 Feb 2013)

Of General Natynczyk's medals three of them would have been gazetted.
Two Canadian and one from the USA.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (15 Feb 2013)

My OSM(Afghanistan) was gazetted, along with a slack handful of other foreign awards (for others).

Regardless of what the award is for, valour, campaign, or long service, in Canada it is issued by the Crown and as such non-Canadian awards have to be approved by the Crown. 

Edit:  Our campaign awards to individuals are not gazetted, but the overall criteria to award those are, and are modified on regular basis (http://gazette.gc.ca/rp-pr/p1/2011/2011-04-30/html/order-decret-eng.html) so in some way they are gazetted.


----------



## slayer/raptor (25 Nov 2016)

So I noticed in the last few foreign awards CANFORGEN that the former Army Commander LGen Hainse has been receiving quite a few foreign medals: The US Legion of Merit, the French Legion of Honour, the Brazilian OMM, the Colombian Faith in the Cause Medal, and the NATO MSM. 

I remember reading somewhere in the dress regs something along the lines of the fact that Canada doesn't partake in the exchange of honours and awards for simply exchange sake. Not to deminish the worth of these medals, I'm just curious how these could have been earned. Other than the NATO MSM which was likely earned in Afghanistan. The other medals seem to be kind of like our Order of Military Merit. If the Army Commander gets awarded these, how come our CDS does not?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2016)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> So I noticed in the last few foreign awards CANFORGEN that the former Army Commander LGen Hainse has been receiving quite a few foreign medals: The US Legion of Merit, the French Legion of Honour, the Brazilian OMM, the Colombian Faith in the Cause Medal, and the NATO MSM.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere in the dress regs something along the lines of the fact that Canada doesn't partake in the exchange of honours and awards for simply exchange sake. Not to deminish the worth of these medals, I'm just curious how these could have been earned. Other than the NATO MSM which was likely earned in Afghanistan. The other medals seem to be kind of like our Order of Military Merit. If the Army Commander gets awarded these, how come our CDS does not?



You could always ask those foreign governments that question.   [

Usually, for someone to be acknowledged by a foreign government with a "Decoration", they must have at some time served in some capacity that was related to that foreign nation.


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Nov 2016)

slayer/raptor said:
			
		

> So I noticed in the last few foreign awards CANFORGEN that the former Army Commander LGen Hainse has been receiving quite a few foreign medals: The US Legion of Merit, the French Legion of Honour, the Brazilian OMM, the Colombian Faith in the Cause Medal, and the NATO MSM.
> 
> I remember reading somewhere in the dress regs something along the lines of the fact that Canada doesn't partake in the exchange of honours and awards for simply exchange sake. Not to deminish the worth of these medals, I'm just curious how these could have been earned. Other than the NATO MSM which was likely earned in Afghanistan. The other medals seem to be kind of like our Order of Military Merit. If the Army Commander gets awarded these, how come our CDS does not?



In the case of the LM we award it typically to Colonels/BG and very senior NCO's at the end of a successful tour of duty and or retirement.


----------

